

Yoga to the People to Stop Offering Hot Yoga to Settle Bikram Suit - 001sky
http://cityroom.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/12/10/feeling-the-heat-yoga-chain-bows-to-bikram-despite-federal-ruling

======
andrewljohnson
1) Choose a dozen yoga postures that are thousands of years old. Heat room.

2) Claim copyright for sequence of postures.

3) Sue anyone who offers a similar sequence, in a hot room.

It's sad that Yoga studios have to defend themselves against such frivolous
claims, and this speaks to the biggest flaw in the US Court system. While the
courts provide justice for evenly matched (moneyed) opponents, they also
provide a potent weapon of intimidation for entrenched companies to stifle
innovation and protect their turf.

~~~
JonnieCache
Does the loser not ever get made to pay the winners costs in the US courts?

~~~
TallGuyShort
I know there are certain penalties for "frivolous" claims, but I believe that
accusing and proving a claim is frivolous is akin to a whole new lawsuit.
IANAL (as if you couldn't tell from my vague, less-than-helpful post).

------
slapshot
The article seems to suggest that YttP is no longer using one sequence of
poses, but will still offer hot yoga:

    
    
      "But Yoga to the People’s founder, Greg Gumucio, said on 
      Monday that he was not getting out of the hot-yoga
      business: Yoga to the People is working on a new sequence 
      that will also be offered in a super-heated room and
      incorporate some poses from the sequence popularized by
      Bikram’s founder, Bikram Choudhury, but will also include
      other poses."

